# Browser identifikation mit .openStream()?



## Frankinfueter (28. Nov 2006)

Hi!

Also mein Problem ist folgendes: 
Wie im sun-tutorial beschrieben verbindet sich mein Programm zur Zeit via myUrl.openStream() zu der von mir gewuenschten URL. Nun ist meine Frage, ob es moeglich ist - bzw. wie grosse Probleme es bereitet - , dass sich mein Java-Programm bei dieser Verbindung als ein ganz spezieller Browser ausgibt; ich hab keine Ahnung von dem Zeugs, hab aber auf google jetzt auf Anhieb nix gefunden. Sorry also, falls die Frage vollkommener Nonsense ist  :wink: 

Viele Gruesse,
Frankinfueter


----------



## meez (29. Nov 2006)

Naja ist ja nur der Http Header....Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob URLConnection es erlaubt HTTP Header Felder zu setzen (API)...
Wenn nicht musst du das Protokoll halt schnell selber implementieren, was ja ziemlich einfach ist...


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2006)

urlConnection.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "Mozilla/5.0");


----------



## Frankinfueter (4. Dez 2006)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------

